# New Member



## franchise24 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello forum members, admins and modetators. It's please to be part of this forum. Just a little information about me. I'm a retired army veteran. I'm 39 years old and I have been lifting seriously for a little over a year. I'm 5'9" 220 lbs. I squat 455 Bench 365 Deadlift 505.


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome, those are good starting #s


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 4, 2015)

welcome to the board freind


----------



## brazey (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## franchise24 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## BBuff (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah, impressive numbers for only going at it for a year.


----------

